# Moore did you go to work today



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

or were you playing down at the railroad tracks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> or were you playing down at the railroad tracks


I'm ready to hang it up Joe ! It ain't what It use to be .. And I really don't think It's ever gonna!!!... At'least not around here!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And yes ! we worked today !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

this your doing down at the tracks Moore


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> this your doing down at the tracks Moore


That's a bong hit I had nothing to do with!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

That kids hair isn't regulation length.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> this your doing down at the tracks Moore


Here's what my second boy(15) did Sunday....


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

mld said:


> Here's what my second boy(15) did Sunday....
> 
> 
> View attachment 14106
> ...


Now how are you going to get to work?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Here's what my second boy(15) did Sunday....
> 
> 
> View attachment 14106
> ...


what to hell is that Mike?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Well that's one way to warm up on a snowmobile.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick Harmon said:


> That kids hair isn't regulation length.


he's a Rocker ! Sporting a Guns & roses leather jacket to school everyday . I couldn't be more proud !!! :thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8-E8may2Y


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> what to hell is that Mike?


Snowmobile, or was.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> now how are you going to get to work?


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

mld said:


> View attachment 14130


Damn you guys ARE old school!


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

Somebody needs to tell him long hair is out,tattoos and nose rings are in, lol
But at least he's working


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes I did!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't hit on much today Joe!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xhy7127u8w


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I didn't hit on much today Joe!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xhy7127u8w



that guy your new pardner?

still looking for a Mexican who looks like you


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

moore said:


> I didn't hit on much today Joe!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Xhy7127u8w


It's a thing in Mexican singing a scream like that here skip to 1:51
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugNQ5uIN09Q

It's such a recurring thing in Hispanic songs, that guy obviously can't sing for **** but well he tried I guess.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know Joe worked today I got behind his van as he was pulling into Taco Time.:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I know Joe worked today I got behind his van as he was pulling into Taco Time.:yes:


actually Moe I loaned my Van to you, thats how ya came up with the Taco taking pic scheme, to add I aint online much so ya figured you would get away with it, go to work Moe, quit fukn round at Tacotime


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Damn Joe! Your spelling sucks!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tighten up Joe!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Damn Joe! Your spelling sucks!!!


stop the **** moe refer to u and 2buck caveman post


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I took the day off Joe! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Good hanging job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

krafty said:


> Good hanging job!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't take credit for the hanging . I sub out to a Father and Son team. I won't use anyone else but them. If I have to wait on them I will . I can't praise their work enough.


----------

